# Stock breaks are killing me



## Ncroix70 (Mar 9, 2011)

Hey I have a 2005 GLI and I don't know if it's just my local shop screwing em giving me junk pads and rotors or are the stock rotors and pads just junk. I'm super easy on the brakes, there is only 5k miles on them and there already squealing like crazy. Like there not even hot and there screeching like crazy. I notice when I brake hard they won't squeal. This is super annoying when I'm leaving for work really early and getting home from going out late and I'm waking the neighborhood. Can anyone suggest some front and back pads I can do my self that are good quiet brakes? And is it hard to change them I've done all the performance upgrades to my cat myself just never wanted to mess with the brakes. 

Thanks 

Nicholas


----------



## VWBugman00 (Mar 17, 2009)

Brakes are super easy to do. If you're just looking for good, reliable brakes, and nothing with more bite, just get some regular Autozone Brake pads, and get some of the grease for the back of the pads before you install them. This will reduce the squeal. You may need to get the rotors turned though so you don't wear through your brake pads too quickly.


----------



## Ncroix70 (Mar 9, 2011)

Thanks I appreciate the advice and what to look for in pads and rotors. I've seen the rotors on ECS the red and green ones. Do those have any more stopping power then the stock rotors? I want a good quality rotor that brakes well and is quiet. 

Thanks!


----------



## VWBugman00 (Mar 17, 2009)

They'll give you a little boost in stopping power. They also don't give off as much brake dust. You could also get some stainless brakelines, which will help with better brake pedal feel. If you use your brakes enough that they're fading on you, you may even want to get some slotted or drilled brake rotors.


----------



## radlynx (Jan 4, 2007)

try to get the Meyle Geomet rotor (coated to avoid rust - german made) and a Akebono brake pads - low on dust and quiet. that's what i use for the rear and i just installed it last week and pads is just broken in. 



Ncroix70 said:


> Thanks I appreciate the advice and what to look for in pads and rotors. I've seen the rotors on ECS the red and green ones. Do those have any more stopping power then the stock rotors? I want a good quality rotor that brakes well and is quiet.
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## germancarnut51 (Mar 23, 2008)

radlynx said:


> try to get the Meyle Geomet rotor (coated to avoid rust - german made) and a Akebono brake pads - low on dust and quiet. that's what i use for the rear and i just installed it last week and pads is just broken in.


Meyle plated brake rotors are excellent quality, I've had them on my MIII Jetta (front and rear) for over two years, and they're barely showing any wear. 

But, they're not made in Germany, they're made in China.


----------



## radlynx (Jan 4, 2007)

really! it says on the box that it's made in Germany for the one i bought from ecstuning.com. i agree, i haven't used it for a long time yet but I can see the quality and surface is really good.



germancarnut51 said:


> Meyle plated brake rotors are excellent quality, I've had them on my MIII Jetta (front and rear) for over two years, and they're barely showing any wear.
> 
> But, they're not made in Germany, they're made in China.


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

either order some mintex pads. or go to advance auto parts and get some wagner thermoquiets :thumbup: the wagners are kinda pricey, but they are great brakes that don't squeal or dust


----------



## Retiredonce (Sep 16, 2007)

Have to throw in a vote for the BrakeBest Ceramics from O'Reillys; did my fronts a couple weeks ago and the difference is amazing. Admittedly, the previous pads were about as cheap as you can get so anything is an improvement, but these ceramics are quiet, stop better, and no brake dust. Cost was about $38 for the set. Whatever you do, stay away from the Wearever Silvers from Advance Auto; nothing but trouble there.


----------



## Keltz (Feb 24, 2010)

Retiredonce said:


> Have to throw in a vote for the BrakeBest Ceramics from O'Reillys; did my fronts a couple weeks ago and the difference is amazing. Admittedly, the previous pads were about as cheap as you can get so anything is an improvement, but these ceramics are quiet, stop better, and no brake dust. Cost was about $38 for the set. Whatever you do, stay away from the Wearever Silvers from Advance Auto; nothing but trouble there.


+1 for the ceramic pads! I've had the same set for almost a year (about 15k miles) and they still are fantastic with almost 85% pad left! Low brake dusting, and minimal noise! Grabs well, and provides solid braking even when they're warm. Also, if needed, I drive very "spirited" and they hold up very well. Going to get a set for my rear brakes when I go from drum to disc brakes on my MKIII


----------



## Ncroix70 (Mar 9, 2011)

I'm going to have to look in to the ceramic pads. I think I might have a reason why my brakes are squealing so badly, I'm thinking I might have a cracked brake pad... If so I'm just going to replace all 4. Such bs because I just had the rotors and pads changed less then 4k miles ago....thanks for the input on what to look for in brakes


----------



## Ncroix70 (Mar 9, 2011)

I having an issue because One of the pins that the caliper bolts to was totally jammed and rusted in the caliper bracket. I noticed the other one moves and is free. I got the old pin out and got 2 new ones and I also used a wire brush for cleaning the barrel on my 5.56 ans cleaned the inside where the pin slides in the caliper bracket. I also noticed that when I first took the caliper off the brake pads kinda just fell out. And that one of the anti vibration clips or noise canceling clips that the pads click on to was missing. My bullsh*t service center obviously thought that it was ok to put the pads in with out that little piece of metal. I cannot find those metal pieces because every auto parts store I go to only has the hardware for the rear brakes that are a solid rotor that does not have the vented section in the middle of the rotor. There all to small. The rear gli rotors that mine has are wide and haven the netted section in the center. Anyone have any idea where I can get that metal piece the pads slide on?! 

Thanks


----------

